# Wills - DIY?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Just looking for some input in here on the subject of Do-It-Yourself Wills (or, as today's generation would prob. spell it "Will's). Pros? Cons? (pro's con's.....


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> Just looking for some input in here on the subject of Do-It-Yourself Wills (or, as today's generation would prob. spell it "Will's). Pros? Cons? (pro's con's.....


This has been discussed in great detail on this forum. Search for the topic.

The short of it is..online will forms, or will kits, are legal as long as the will is simple with no complications. You need two witnesses to witness your signature and the original has to be
kept in a safe place known to the executor of your will.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I tried searching "will", but got no results - too common. "Will kit" turned up threads on "Common Law" & "Living Wills".
Not what i'm interested in. Can you point be to a thread(s) where will kits are discussed?


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> I tried searching "will", but got no results - too common. "Will kit" turned up threads on "Common Law" & "Living Wills".
> Not what i'm interested in. Can you point be to a thread(s) where will kits are discussed?


Here are a few of them. Not sure if will kits are necessarily part of the discussion:
http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/935-Last-Will-and-Testament-DIY-or-with-a-lawyer/page6

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/10818-Can-I-write-my-own-will

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/archive/index.php/t-16760.html

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/archive/index.php/t-10818.html


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

TY!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Here's a site that offers free forms for wills etc... I guess this can be considered a DIY "will kit".
http://legalforms.lawinfo.com/legal-documents/wills-and-estate-planning/index.html

here's another DIY "will kit" where you buy a one time licence for 2 weeks if it's just your own will. I used this for a friend of mine. 
It was around $19 on my CC and accessible for 2 weeks. You can save and print out what you have saved, but if any changes are necessarily after
14 days from buying the licence to create it, you may have to buy another licence again in the future.

You fill in the details and the built-in document maker fills in what you provide in the blanks to make a official looking will when printed out in PDF. 
http://www.lawdepot.ca/contracts/will/preview.php?loc=CAON

Of course, you can always do up a codicil to your will...yourself, as long as there are two witnesses present to witness your signature on any changes
to your will. Here is a site that charges $1.99. There may be other sites that offer a free codicil form. 
http://www.megadox.com/d/7836


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks for that.


----------



## LBCfan (Jan 13, 2011)

Depends a bit on the size of your estate and what you want done.

For example:
A DIY works well for

A married person with no kids and few assets wanting to leave it all to spouse
An unmarried younger person with no kids who really doesn't care if his siblings or parents get it
It doesn't work so well for

A person who wants to "cut off" a child (non-dependant of legal age)
A person who wants to support a spouse until his/her death and have the kids get what's left
If course, if your province's Intestate Successions Act covers your intent, why have a will. If you have unusual assets or unusual requests, a lawyer drawn will is cheap. And no, IANAL.


----------

